#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Одинаковые имена при получении прибежища?

## Шавырин

Правда ли,что в "Алмазном Пути"(О.Н.)  последователи(ученики) получают от Ламы абсолютно одинаковые имена,при принятии "прибежища" в Будде,Дхарме и Сангхе.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Правда. А в чём тут, собственно, криминал? Имён практик Ваджраяны получает много, чуть ли не с каждым вангом. И они часто "типовые".

----------


## Шавырин

"Карма-кагью"-это тибетский буддизм. Назовите(пожалуйста) тибетское имя Ламы Оле Нидала.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Карма-кагью Оле Нидала - это уже не совсем тибетский буддизм. Когда Кармапа XVI дал Нидалу прибежище, он получил имя Океан Мудрости (см. книгу "Открытие Алмазного Пути").

----------


## Шавырин

"Океан Мудрости"? Далай-Лама?
Автор книги"Открытие "Алмазного пути"" Лама Оле Нидал(c).
А ,есть незаинтересованные(в своём р.r.) источники?

----------


## Вантус

А он, Нидал, Шераб Гьяцо али Еше Гьяцо?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шавырину: _Далай_ - слово монгольское, далай-лама - почётный титул. Религиозные имена со словом _Гья(м)цо_ ("океан") очень распространены в тибетском буддизме и вовсе не означают каких-то притязаний, как и другие имена, не менее пышные.
Кармапа даровал прибежище чете Нидалов наедине, так что других источников быть не может по определению.

Вантусу: как-то не интересовался. Вестимо, имя начинается с "Карма".

----------


## Вова Л.

> "Океан Мудрости"? Далай-Лама?


Эта пять! При принятии прибежища получил имя "Далай лама"  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Шавырин

Кармапенко,ежели наедине(ваджраяна) допустимо ли(не в теме) всеобщее разглашение(без офицального,см. Лама Оле Нидал) признания другими школами тибетского буддизма. 
Титул(?) "Махакала" тоже Кармапа 16-й даровал?

----------


## Шавырин

В "догон" ещё вопросы:
1. Допустимо ли Ламе(!) носить,в миру,одеяние из нат.кожи(см. фото Оле Нидала).
2.Допустимо ли Ламе (буддийскому) "сеять" религиозный "раскол"(об Исламе).
3. При всех титулах Ламы,ученики(последователи) имеют одинаковые имена(карма?).
4. "Аусвайс". Покажите лицензию Гаутамы!!!!!

----------

Homa Brut (01.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> В "догон" ещё вопросы:
> 1. Допустимо ли Ламе(!) носить,в миру,одеяние из нат.кожи(см. фото Оле Нидала).


Он же не монах. Какая разница, одежда из кожи или обувь?

----------

Шавырин (21.01.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Он же не монах. Какая разница, одежда из кожи или обувь?


Разница в уровне(где,что).

А в тибетском буддизме "Лама" и "йогин" слова синонимы?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> 1. Допустимо ли Ламе(!) носить,в миру,одеяние из нат.кожи(см. фото Оле Нидала).


Многие буддийские учителя носят кожаную обувь, не только Нидал. Когда гуру Падмасамбхава жил на кладбище как тантрийский йогин, он одевался в содранную с трупов человеческую кожу.




> 2. Допустимо ли Ламе (буддийскому) "сеять" религиозный "раскол"(об исламе).


Мне не встречались пока буддийские учителя, хорошо относящиеся к исламу и положительно оценивающие догмы и практику этой религии. Буддийская терпимость не предполагает отказа от критики других учений, если они противоречат буддизму. Между буддизмом и исламом и так пролегает пропасть, непонятно, о каком "расколе" вы говорите.




> 3. При всех титулах Ламы,ученики(последователи) имеют одинаковые имена.


Не вижу здесь ничего ужасного, во время массовых посвящений всегда получают "типовые" имена. И не понимаю, о каких многочисленных титулах речь. Я отнюдь не поклонник Оле Нидала, но ваша критика выглядит пристрастной и поспешной.

----------

Per Se (27.02.2009), Александр С (23.02.2009), Олеся (13.04.2009), Шавырин (21.01.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> Многие буддийские учителя носят кожаную обувь, не только Нидал. Когда гуру Падмасамбхава жил на кладбище как тантрийский йогин, он одевался в содранную с трупов человеческую кожу.
> 
> 
> Мне не встречались пока буддийские учителя, хорошо относящиеся к исламу и положительно оценивающие догмы и практику этой религии. Буддийская терпимость не предполагает отказа от критики других учений, если они противоречат буддизму. Между буддизмом и исламом и так пролегает пропасть, непонятно, о каком "расколе" вы говорите.
> 
> 
> Не вижу здесь ничего ужасного, во время массовых посвящений всегда получают "типовые" имена. И не понимаю, о каких многочисленных титулах речь. Я отнюдь не поклонник Оле Нидала, но ваша критика выглядит пристрастной и поспешной.


Ответ на 2-ю Вашу цитату: Е.С. Далай Лама 14(б.м. Тензин Гьяцо)
На 3-ью: да,у меня личное(Дхарма-не предмет торговли!!!!)
Имя-это Карма! 

 Люди не дальтоники!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Далай-лама говорил о своих личных знакомых-мусульманах. Сомневаюсь, что он одобряет жертвоприношения животных, шариат и щедро рассыпанные по страницам Корана призывы к убийству.

Не понял, какое отношение к теме "торговли" имеет раздача одинаковых религиозных имён. 
Имя это не карма, разве что в традиции самопального "дао-шаманизма".

----------

Hepster (16.04.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Homer

Скандалы. Интриги. Расследования.
Показать всё, что скрыто: деятельность ламы Оле Нидала, сенсационный факты.
Авторская тема господина Шавырина.

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Есть такая профессия - другим гадить или в собственном дерьме копаться...Некоторые умудряются делать это на любых форумах. А ламу Оле ненавидят многие доморощенные "рассейские" "буддисты" (причем, как правило, его же бывшие "ученички"). Вот и  самовыражаются по любому поводу и без повода. Найти способ "докопаться" можно даже до забора...

 Администрации надо попросту открыть специальный "забор" (тему или целый раздел), где можно было бы пачкать нечистотами всех подряд: Тибет, Оле Нидала, Далай-ламу и так далее... тогда стало бы чище в основных темах... а порядочные люди туда бы просто не заходили... Модераторы, это предложение!

----------

Шавырин (21.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Давайте без клеветы: с критикой Оле Нидала в Сети из его бывших учеников выступали только я и Куру Хунг. И это была не ненависть, не самовыражение, а искреннее стремление поделиться наболевшим. А ставить Оле Нидала на одну доску с Тибетом и Далай-ламой - это, извините, смешно.

В данном случае человек, едва знакомый с азами Дхармы, критикует Нидала совершенно не по делу, поэтому я и выступил в роли адвоката дьявола.  :Smilie:

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010), Норбу (23.02.2009), Шавырин (21.01.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вы знаете, у меня кроме Оле Нидала, есть еще несколько всеми уважаемых тибетских Учителей (не буду перечислять в очередной раз)... И все они говорят одно и то же: НЕЛЬЗЯ опускаться до критики своего Гуру (пусть даже и бывшего). А, тем более, делать это неоднократно и публично.




> А ставить Оле Нидала на одну доску с Тибетом и Далай-ламой - это, извините, смешно.


Нисколько не смешно! 
Я ставлю его неизмеримо выше, равно как и всех других Учителей, у которых я получал Дхарму... 

Осмелюсь предположить, что Вы-то хоть немного  :Smilie:  знакомы с азами Ваджраяны и знаете, что собственный Мастер ставится на первое место: будь у меня это Намкай Норбу, Чоки Нима, Чога Ринпоче или кто-то другой. Оскорбляя Оле Нидала его бывшие ученики: а) нарабатывают самим себе очень плохую карму; 2) оскорбляют тем самым учеников ламы Оле.

Тем более, Вы уж извините, но в вопросах, кого мне ставить на какое место я больше доверяю ЕС Кармапе 16-му, который признал компетентность и легитимность ламы Оле в качестве буддийского Мастера, а также признал его эманацией Махакалы... Мнение главы Линии - Кармапы мне неизмеримо ближе и драгоценнее, чем мнение неизвестного мне "Кармапенко"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Администрации надо попросту открыть специальный "забор" (тему или целый раздел), где можно было бы пачкать нечистотами всех подряд: Тибет, Оле Нидала, Далай-ламу и так далее...


ЕС Кармапу Ургьен Тринлей, Тай Ситу Ринпоче, Гьялцаба Ринпоче, Трунгпу Ринпоче...

----------


## Топпер

> Я ставлю его неизмеримо выше, равно как и всех других Учителей, у которых я получал Дхарму... 
> Осмелюсь предположить, что Вы-то хоть немного  знакомы с азами Ваджраяны и знаете, что собственный Мастер ставится на первое место: будь у меня это Намкай Норбу, Чоки Нима, Чога Ринпоче или кто-то другой. Оскорбляя Оле Нидала его бывшие ученики: а) нарабатывают самим себе очень плохую карму; 2) оскорбляют тем самым учеников ламы Оле.


Eternal Jew вот у меня к вам такой вопрос: вы жили рядом хотя бы с одним из своих учителей? Имею в виду не неделю - другую, а хотя бы год - два?

Почему спрашиваю? Просто ваше отношение создаёт впечатление, что вы любите учителя тем сильнее, чем он от вас дальше.

----------

Homa Brut (01.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.02.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Просто ваше отношение создаёт впечатление, что вы любите учителя тем сильнее, чем он от вас дальше.


Не понимаю Вашей фразы, ее смысла и, самое главное - причины, которой она была вызвана.

Во-первых, мои личные отношения с Учителями, это не повод обсуждать их публично, тем более, с представителем другой Колесницы. У вас - свои отношения с Учителями, в Ваджраяне - свои... 

Во-вторых, "ЖИТЬ рядом с Учителем" и "ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ вместе с Учителем (илиь БЕЗ него" - это абсолютно разные вещи. 

В третьих, Учитель - не девушка, чтобы его "любить сильнее" или "не сильнее". Если лично Вы оперируете такими понятиями в своей жизни, то мне очень жалко, что у Вас такие отношения...

Естественно, что когда они далеко, я успеваю соскучиться по ним сильнее, и тем радостнее встреча... 

Если Вы спрашиваете о физическом проживании, то ответ отрицательный; только во время ретритов. 

Если Вы о Гуру-йоге, которую я стараюсь делать в любую выдавшуюся минуту и которая является основой ЛЮБОЙ практики Ваджраяны, - то ответ положительный: все мои драгоценные Учителя, у которых я получал передачу, ВСЕГДА находятся со мною... 

Стоит Вам объяснять дальше, что в Ваджраяне практика определяется самой практикой, а не степенью личной приближенности к Учителю?   :Smilie:  Нужны ли Вам какие-то дополнительные исторические примеры?  :Smilie:

----------

Homer (23.02.2009), Лора (09.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Eternal Jew, пожалуйста, не надо в очередной раз сводить тему к восхвалению своей преданности, огульному осуждению всех собеседников и гордому лозунгу "Я д'Артаньян, а вы все..." Пока я не удалил весь оффтопик и не закрыл тему. Здесь, в общем-то, был всего лишь конкретный вопрос и ответ. Отдохните хоть немного от "информационных войн".

Что касается мнения Кармапы XVI, оно известно вам только со слов Нидала в его книге "Верхом на тигре".

----------

Homa Brut (01.06.2009), Вова Л. (23.02.2009), Норбу (23.02.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> в очередной раз сводить тему к восхвалению своей преданности, огульному осуждению всех собеседников и гордому лозунгу


Ваше личное видение!

Если Вы действительно не знаете, что личного Гуру ставят несоизмеримо выше всего остального, то … что тут можно сказать… 

Если Вы считаете, что своего бывшего гуру можно публично критиковать, а людей, которые пишут о недопустимости таких действий, лучшего всего обвинить в «информационных войнах» - это прискорбно. 

Если Вы считаете, что упоминаете о принципе Гуру-йоги: не расставаться со своим Мастером даже после физического расставания, визуализировать его и практиковать так, чтобы находиться в измерении его просветленного ума – всего лишь «демонстрация "восхваления своей преданности" и «Я - д’Артаньян, а все остальные…» 

… К тому же, я просто отвечал на вопрос Топпера, который прозвучал как «а вы, милейший, своего Учителя-то хоть раз видели? На одной циновке с ним сидели?»  … 

Если это криминал – конечно же, можете закрыть эту тему и удалить из нее все, смущающие лично Ваш ум, места.  :Smilie:  

Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Все "просто отвечают" на очередные вопросы, всплывающие по ходу обсуждения, и в результате все темы скатываются чёрт знает куда.

Считаю, что вопрос исчерпан, автору темы ответили, не вижу смысла продолжать это обсуждение и закрываю тему, пока она не превратилась в holywar на пустом месте.

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------

